# Sound Bars on skiffs



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Whats up guys,

I am debating on getting a wet sound stealth sound bar and attaching it to my poling platform.

Does anyone have any opinions on this? Has anyone done this?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d do a removeable battery powered bluetooth speaker like a JBL or other waterproof unit. No wiring etc to fool with and it’s removeable. 
I like quiet in the boat so no speakers for me. I don’t even care for people having their ringers turned on their phones while in my boat.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

x2 on a removable bluetooth speaker...I have an altec lansing lifejacket 2, works great. loud enough to hear over my 4stroke at 45mph.

as for my opinion of soundbars on platforms..definitely a convenient place to put something like that but probably a pain to wire...and its not a ski boat lol


----------



## BatesInTheZone (Feb 2, 2017)

I have the lifejacket 2 also- works great


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I enjoy the silence while fishing, but when I bring the wife she likes to listen to some music. I carry a Bose Bose SoundLink speaker, rechargeable, IPX4-Rated Water Resistant and last all day on the water. 

Has great sound quality and I can leave at home when fishing alone.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Having any permanent sound system on a skiff is a huge turn off to a lot of people. Myself included. Just something to consider if you ever have to sell your skiff down the road. Portable Bluetooth speaker is cheap, easy, portable, and doesn't use any boat battery.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Yep. Pulling wire through the platform legs was a bitch. No it was not worth it.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I just had this delivered yesterday. Good sound for such a small machine and comes mounting hardware but need to buy a mount separately. Gonna use it on the beach cart and may use it for a sandbar cruise.

https://electronics.woot.com/offers/braven-brv-1m-portable-waterproof-bluetooth-speaker-1


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Having any permanent sound system on a skiff is a huge turn off to a lot of people. Myself included. Just something to consider if you ever have to sell your skiff down the road. Portable Bluetooth speaker is cheap, easy, portable, and doesn't use any boat battery.


not to mention speaker magnets and batteries add weight

if someone like wet sounds made a portable soundbar that could perform similarly, Id probably consider it for those sand bar trips


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree with quiet on the boat most of the time. But running home in the afternoon, I like to enjoy a cold beverage and some Waylon or something along those lines.

I tried this portable (https://www.fugoo.com/fugoo-tough-xl/) which is a great little speaker, but it wasn't loud enough to hear at cruise with a Yam 2-stroke.

So I put a Wet Sounds Stealth 6 under the platform. Yep, running the wires down through the platform leg sucked, but in my case I'd say it was worth it. The speaker is completely out of the way, plenty loud to hear at cruise or from a few yards away on the beach, maintenance free so far, and didn't require cutting any holes. Sound is nice and clean even at full volume but obviously lacks bass.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I never have any sound on the skiff, except for in the fall. Then I bring a portable radio so my wife can cuss while listening to the Gators lose again.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

zthomas said:


> So I put a Wet Sounds Stealth 6 under the platform.


That's the same one I have. Even mounted it in the same place. It's a fun little piece of equipment but I'm still salty about the $400 I had to throw away to get it. A friend of mine has two UE wireless speakers that are a lot louder and in my opinion sound better. Price wise the two are similar. Wetsounds is a much cleaner install vs having to kick around two wireless speakers. Being connected to the house 12v system is another nice thing about wet sounds.


----------



## Ryanw (Jan 14, 2017)

I have the same wetsounds bar mounted under my platform as well - it was on the skiff when I bought it. Probably wouldn't have dropped the money and messed with the install myself but I love having it there. It's clean and out of the way and a solid speaker.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

321nole said:


> not to mention speaker magnets and batteries add weight
> 
> if someone like wet sounds made a portable soundbar that could perform similarly, Id probably consider it for those sand bar trips


I recommended that to Wet Sounds. I would be buying it today!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Small Fugoo here. Not worth using while running but once anchored up or adrift it works great. 40 hr run time and pretty decent sound even if a bit “tinny” sounding. ...and it’s waterproof. After dickin’ around with traditional units on my Pathy got years, I’ll never hard wire a sound system in a boat again.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Flatsaholic said:


> I recommended that to Wet Sounds. I would be buying it today!


So a battery powered sound bar? But why?


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> So a battery powered sound bar? But why?


So you do not have to mess around with wiring it. Take is off if you not going to the sandbar. Or you don't even have to mount it just lay it down on the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I was given a sound bar for a product video and took it off a week later. In my opinion, it's just not a good look. You can get the same sound and performance from portable bluetooth speakers at a fraction of the price. On the flip side, if you're looking for a permanent solution install some 6.5" marine speakers.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the UE Mega boom which I love! 
I put it in my strip and feed stripping basket one day to get it out of the way and it was incredible how much more bass it gave it 
Just a tip for you fly guys if you want more bass


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's what I want. Pull up to a pristine flat, start poling and boom diga boom from another boat
I don't have any speakers or Bluetooth or pod cast of mp3 on my boat and my grandsons aged 20-10 don't ever ask for any of the above racket makers
yea I'm a crumugen and proud of it


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> That's what I want. Pull up to a pristine flat, start poling and boom diga boom from another boat
> I don't have any speakers or Bluetooth or pod cast of mp3 on my boat and my grandsons aged 20-10 don't ever ask for any of the above racket makers
> yea I'm a crumugen and proud of it


Agreed. I’m a huge music fan, but if you’re fishing close enough to me that I can hear your tunes, it’s going to be a problem. Anchored up drinking at the sandbar is another story. Just get a portable speaker, most of the power tool companies make some that can handle some spray. Throw it in a hatch or tackle bag when you’re done being obnoxious.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't usually listen to music while fishing, however, I love listening to the Howard Stern show so I bring a portable/rechargeable Bluetooth speaker which I bought for $20 (it's called a SoundPal). I have had it for 4 years now with no issues and even if it fails or gets dumped in the drink, it was only $20...

Also it's more than loud enough


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I've got all day to be alone with my thoughts. At least with the sound bar the hour long ride to the marsh is a little more entertaining.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I use and would recommend DC Gold speakers for a permanent install. I’ve had a set exposed to the elements for 8 years now and they sound great. American made and fully rebuildable which I found out they needed after Harvey got some trash in the driver on one. There is an online source that is about 1/2 price of what is listed most places for them. I elected to install some small ones in my console instead of the wetsounds sound bar.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

After reading all this it is making me rethink my fishing and music strategy. So are you saying, that when I pull up to a flat and the sub woofer is so loud that it is sending ripples out from my boat, that could be the reasons I haven't been catching fish on the flats?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> That's what I want. Pull up to a pristine flat, start poling and boom diga boom from another boat
> I don't have any speakers or Bluetooth or pod cast of mp3 on my boat and my grandsons aged 20-10 don't ever ask for any of the above racket makers
> yea I'm a crumugen and proud of it


oh no, music is a no-no while fishing...unless the gf is on the boat lol


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

Screamin drag is all the music I need on a boat!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Padre said:


> After reading all this it is making me rethink my fishing and music strategy. So are you saying, that when I pull up to a flat and the sub woofer is so loud that it is sending ripples out from my boat, that could be the reasons I haven't been catching fish on the flats?


In my case, it would be a good tactic to mask my hull slap.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Any body ever heard of ear buds. Some times I use them while working to listen to the radio but nobody knows who I'm listening to
that would be the ticket


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

No speaks, quite time.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Music on a boat is one of the most annoying things I can think of. Maybe not as bad as a live band while trying to eat dinner, have a drink and talk. But if you enjoy it that’s just fine. I guess you now know my opinion.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Just to clear the air, I am interested in the sound bar for cruising with the ladies and going to the sandbar. There will be no music for me while poling the shore lines for fish.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Flatsaholic said:


> Just to clear the air, I am interested in the sound bar for cruising with the ladies and going to the sandbar. There will be no music for me while poling the shore lines for fish.


Well now that's different. Anything to catch more snapper


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Man a lot of y’all quiet types must not have long runs to the flats. If I’m making a 30+ minute run I enjoy some background music besides the hum of the outboard. Definitely no tunes while in the hunting grounds.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Man a lot of y’all quiet types must not have long runs to the flats. If I’m making a 30+ minute run I enjoy some background music besides the hum of the outboard. Definitely no tunes while in the hunting grounds.


I listen to Pandora 12 hours a day at work while cruising from facility to facility. I like peace and quiet in the boat. I guess I’m weird.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I listen to Pandora 12 hours a day at work while cruising from facility to facility. I like peace and quiet in the boat. I guess I’m weird.


Some men get their quiet on the throne and others get it on the skiff. I’m the same way you are with my cell phone. I’m on it all day so while fishing it goes into airplane mode and is only there for emergency, absolutely no calls!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nothing pisses me off more than the peace and quiet of being back in the Backcountry and hearing a dumbass blarring music in a huge bay boat destroying my peaceful fishing trip.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Yall got me thinking and looks like i will be getting a Wet Sounds Stealth bar for my skiff versus cutting holes in my front bulkhead.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What are you going to pair the sound bar with? They are not full range speakers. Therefore no bass. Still need subs and honestly mid bass too. As three inch drivers will produce none.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> What are you going to pair the sound bar with? They are not full range speakers. Therefore no bass. Still need subs and honestly mid bass too. As three inch drivers will produce none.


Those Wetsounds bars are no joke, plenty of bass, mids and treble. Even the small JBL and Bose bluetooth speakers have plenty of full range sound. These aren’t 3” tweeters from the “treble rebels” in the 80’s, new technology is here!


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

My setup will be a Fusion black box paired to the Garmin 94SV Fusion Link via nmea 2000.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those Wetsounds bars are no joke, plenty of bass, mids and treble. Even the small JBL and Bose bluetooth speakers have plenty of full range sound. These aren’t 3” tweeters from the “treble rebels” in the 80’s, new technology is here!


you poor young guys have no clue. I’ve been in the AV industry since the mid 80’s. I’ll take your word for it and they found a way to move enough air with a few 3 inch drivers to produce kick ass amounts of bass. Of course everyone has their opinion of what a lot of bass is.
They do make a matching stealth sub


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Music playing on the water is sacrilegious unless otherwise stayed sandbar parties.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> you poor young guys have no clue. I’ve been in the AV industry since the mid 80’s. I’ll take your word for it and they found a way to move enough air with a few 3 inch drivers to produce kick ass amounts of bass. Of course everyone has their opinion of what a lot of bass is.
> They do make a matching stealth sub


I don’t fish on a ski boat


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sound bars on poling skiffs? Those come with tank tops and white Oakleys right? Chum bats and popping corks?

Only thing I wanna hear on a long run is the sound of the engine...


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Music playing on the water is sacrilegious unless otherwise stayed sandbar parties.


Mmmmmmm.....sometimes. I enjoy listening to the quiet most mornings but some chill Eagles/James Taylor/Jack Johnson/old school country etc is nice too. And definitely on the sandbar. Cold adult beverage, bait soaking, warm sun on my back and mellow tunes is as good as it gets


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Indoman said:


> Mmmmmmm.....sometimes. I enjoy listening to the quiet most mornings but some chill Eagles/James Taylor/Jack Johnson/old school country etc is nice too. And definitely on the sandbar. Cold adult beverage, bait soaking, warm sun on my back and mellow tunes is as good as it gets


Bait soaking?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> you poor young guys have no clue. I’ve been in the AV industry since the mid 80’s


Then you should know better. Compare the surface area of ten 3 inch drivers to a single 10 inch subwoofer and get back to us.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Then you should know better. Compare the surface area of ten 3 inch drivers to a single 10 inch subwoofer and get back to us.


I’ll take that bet. I did not see a Stealthbar with 10 3in subwoofers. Their largest one has 8 full range drivers producing all frequencies up to the midrange/tweeter x-over point. That little 3 letter part, SUB does one thing. Bass. Let’s not forget the Xmax factor. A 10 inch sub in a proper cabinet with 2 inches of travel in each direction moves a huge amount of air. 3 inch drivers move how far in that little bar? I’m not saying it does not sound ok. I’m just putting this out there to argue with you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> I’ll take that bet. I did not see a Stealthbar with 10 3in subwoofers. Their largest one has 8 full range drivers producing all frequencies up to the midrange/tweeter x-over point. That little 3 letter part, SUB does one thing. Bass. Let’s not forget the Xmax factor. A 10 inch sub in a proper cabinet with 2 inches of travel in each direction moves a huge amount of air. 3 inch drivers move how far in that little bar? I’m not saying it does not sound ok. I’m just putting this out there to argue with you.


Yep, that’s what we all need...fishing boat stereo competitions. I wonder what Flip, Lefty, Jose and the like would say about it? It doesn’t matter because most folks aren’t on the water to fish, they are out there to dick around most of the day and making a cast or two and catching a fish is just a bonus. The days of fishermen on the water is over. I watch these dudes posting videos catching dinks and acting like it’s their first day on the water every time and it cracks me up. At least they are fishing and not blasting gangsta rap and ***** pop country everywhere they go like most cats do around here. I like some tunes on the big boat on the way offshore but blaring tastless music across the bay and every time you move from spot to spot is annoying and not everyone wants to hear anything but an outboard as you pass by. I guess my time on the water is more precious than others and I’m kind of old fashioned.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

I wanted to go with the wetsound bar, but considering the cost, running the wire, and so forth, I went with a portable Sony Bluetooth speaker, that I epoxied a Blackhawk male holster adapter to and put the female on my side console, so when I need to charge it or remove it for anti theft purpose just twist and go. Granted I only have to compete with a 20 hp four stroke, but it is plenty loud when the family is out with me. Other wise peace and quite.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wonder what Flip.... would say about it?


A guy who runs around deafening everything and everyone with his airboat probably doesn't have much to say about a radio, but whatever.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d do a removeable battery powered bluetooth speaker like a JBL or other waterproof unit. No wiring etc to fool with and it’s removeable.
> I like quiet in the boat so no speakers for me. I don’t even care for people having their ringers turned on their phones while in my boat.


Now ya talking, no stereo on d boat...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yep, that’s what we all need...fishing boat stereo competitions. I wonder what Flip, Lefty, Jose and the like would say about it? It doesn’t matter because most folks aren’t on the water to fish, they are out there to dick around most of the day and making a cast or two and catching a fish is just a bonus. The days of fishermen on the water is over. I watch these dudes posting videos catching dinks and acting like it’s their first day on the water every time and it cracks me up. At least they are fishing and not blasting gangsta rap and ***** pop country everywhere they go like most cats do around here. I like some tunes on the big boat on the way offshore but blaring tastless music across the bay and every time you move from spot to spot is annoying and not everyone wants to hear anything but an outboard as you pass by. I guess my time on the water is more precious than others and I’m kind of old fashioned.












Sound bars and air boats do not good bed fellows make.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Sound bars and air boats do not good bed fellows make.


Naa, Flip has one of those electric airboats that runs off solar panels and lithium ion batteries...


----------

